# كل ما تريد أن تعرفه عن GSM, GPS & Wireless communication



## looking4job (28 نوفمبر 2006)

ألسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين
أما بعد


لقد قمت بجمع مواضيع عن GSM,GPS & Wireless Communication من عدة مصادر وأتمنى من لديه المزيد أن يضيفه.
وقد أرفقت مشروع تخرجي الماجستير التي حصلت عليها من بريطانيا ونلت على درجة جيد جدا" والحمد لله.
وفيه:

CHAPTER ONE	
Introduction
Motivations
Aims & Objective
Report structure guide
CHAPTER TWO
Radio Propagation Characteristics
2.2.1	Path Loss:	1
2.2.2	Multipath Fading	2
2.3	Digital Modulation	4
2.3.1	Amplitude Shift Keying (ASK) 4
2.3.2	Frequency Shift Keying (FSK) 5
2.3.3	Phase Shift Keying (PSK) 5
2.3.4	Binary Phase Shift Keying 6
2.4	Wireless Local Area Network	6
2.4.1	Why Wireless?	6
2.5	Mobile Communication 7
2.5.1	Why Next generation	7
2.5.2	First Generation	8
2.5.3	Second Generation	8
2.5.4	Second and half Generation	9
2.5.5	Third Generation	9
2.5.6	Fourth Generation	10
3	CHAPTER THREE	11
3.1	Introduction	11
3.2	Diversity 11
3.2.1	Frequency diversity	12
3.2.2	Time diversity	12
3.2.3	Space diversity 12
3.3	Maximal Ratio Combining MRRC	13
3.4	Space Time Coding	14
3.4.1	Space Time Trellis Code	14
3.4.2	Space Time Block Coding 15
3.4.3	Space Time Block Coding in WLAN	17
3.4.4	Space Time Block Coding in GSM/GPRS	18


ومن ثم عدة مواضيع مختلفة
فقط اضغط على العنوان

حمل كتاب التعريفات و المختصرات في الاتصالات

شبكة الجوال.

Multiple Access Technology

هذا ملخص بشكل عام لشبكة Gsm

GSM and wireless communication

هذا الـFlash سيساعد في توضيح الشكل العام للشبكات المتطورة

شبكة ال GSM الدرس الاول

فكرة عمل نظام GPS

أتمنى من أن تكونوا قد نال اعجابكم ولا تنسونا بدعائكم
​

المصادر:
http://www.hazemsakeek.com/
http://www.tkne.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=49


----------



## أبوسلام (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة جداً والتي أفادتنا كثيراً في فهم مجال عملنا ودراستنا..

لكم منا خالص الشكر والإمتنان وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وننتظر المزيد في مجال الcdma إن توفر لديكم..


----------



## looking4job (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تكرم عينك يا أخي أبو سلام
اضغط من فضلك

كل ما تريد أن تعرفه عن Cdma من أ ---> ي​


----------



## بطل الريال (29 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## looking4job (30 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## طارق (أبو بلال) (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*انت اكثر من رائع*

حقيقة انا مش عارف كيف اشكرك 
انت اكثر من رائع
موضوع اجة على الجرح زي ما بيقولوا
الف الف شكر


----------



## gladiator_engineer (1 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وكتر من امتالك انشاء الله وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## looking4job (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أشكركم يا اخوتي لمروركم
,أحمد الله أنكم اسفدتوا بما قدمت


----------



## looking4job (4 ديسمبر 2006)

يرفع للفائدة


----------



## looking4job (9 ديسمبر 2006)

يرفع للفائدة


----------



## looking4job (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أين االردود


----------



## مثال عكاب (12 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا اخينا على هذا المجهود


----------



## looking4job (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا" لمروركم


----------



## مثال عكاب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يحفضكم وننتضر الرس الثاني


----------



## مثال عكاب (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اسف للجميع اقصد ننتضر الدرس الثاني


----------



## الهندرة حنان (16 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا سيدي هل يك\مكنك تزويدي بكيفية العمل المتكامل من بناء البنية التحتية للحاسبات من ربط شبكي وربط بالانترنت خاص بمؤسسة وكيفية الربط من واقع تجربة حقيقية وهل يمكن الاستغنا عن الاسلاك الربك السلكي في وجود الربط الاسلكي وايهما افضل للاداء الموسسة واقل تكاليف


----------



## madridieng (16 ديسمبر 2006)

الف الف شكر الك ياماااااااااااااان


----------



## المعلم لاول (18 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير على ما نقلته لنا من هذه الدرر الطيبة جعلها الله لك دخراً يوم اللقاء به اللهم آمين .
​http://vb.arabsgate.com/private.php?do=newpm&userid=27315http://vb.arabsgate.com/search.php?do=finduser&userid=27315http://vb.arabsgate.com/profile.php?do=addlist&userlist=buddy&u=27315
اللهم آميــــــــــــــن
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم
نسأل الله تعالى أن يرزقنا الجنة ونعـيمها
ويبعـدنا عـن النار وجحيمها ..... آمـيـــــــن
​


----------



## Obadi_eng (19 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرٍاً على هذه المعلومات القيمة ٍ


----------



## م.مصطفي عمر (21 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## looking4job (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## looking4job (27 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## looking4job (31 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## looking4job (2 يناير 2007)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## looking4job (14 يناير 2007)

مشكورين لمروركم


----------



## Silver_2007 (14 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## الشريف22 (14 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
وربي ينور دربك
يارااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## abdalkader (14 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم

اخي الكريم ان هذا من افضل المواضيع المنشورة وبارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد 

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## looking4job (21 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير اخونا الفاضل

معلومات جيدة وممتازة واكثر

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك بكل خير


----------



## looking4job (28 يناير 2007)

أشكرك أخي نهر النيل على مرورك


----------



## ليث سمير كاظم (17 يوليو 2007)

thank you for you help


----------



## eng_abu_alfaqi (19 يوليو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وها نحن ننتظر الدرس الثاني


----------



## usama90o (19 يوليو 2007)

شكرا اخى العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## الهندرة حنان (29 يوليو 2007)

شكرا علي المعلومات ويفضل توضيح ذلك بالتفصيل لمراعاه التخصصات المختلفة وزيادة التوعية والله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## bebo13 (17 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Sr.tech-mobily (29 أغسطس 2007)

thanx dear 

we need more like this subject


----------



## Sr.tech-mobily (29 أغسطس 2007)

thanx dear


----------



## ali alanzi (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا" جزيلا"


----------



## designer_eng (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة وبارك اللة فيكم


----------



## صعوووبي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxx


----------



## علي إ عواد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

tamam ya 3am o mashkoooooor kteeeeeeeeer


----------



## gladiator_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي علي هدا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمد(طالب هندسة) (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد(طالب هندسة) (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك كثيرا والله انه من زمان بدور على الموضوع


----------

